

Bacteria in clouds - oscardelben
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud#Bacteria_in_clouds

======
oscardelben
<http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/pf/64122879.html>

------
hendler
If you hadn't posted the national geographic link as well, I would have
thought it was an April fools joke.

~~~
oscardelben
To be honest, I thought that too before seeing the link. I still have to say I
found this today, which is April 1st, so I'd like to hear from someone else if
this is true or not.

Edit: although it's unlikely that the link is fake.

